# OPI South Beach summer 2009 collection



## user79 (Dec 13, 2008)

Pic:
southbeach2.JPG (image)

 Done Out In Deco - Lilac
Clubbing Til Sunrise - Tangerine
Suzi & The Lifeguard - Pink
Conga-Line Coral - Orange-Rose
Overexposed In South Beach - Purple
Bronzed To Perfection - Brown
Party In My Cabana - Pink
Sand In My Suit - Nude
Paint My Moji-Toes Red - Red
Miami Beet - Violet
OPI On Collins Ave. - Red Orange
Feelin’ Hot-Hot-Hot! - Flamingo Pink

What do you think?

I'm a little _bit meh _until I see swatches...


----------



## crystrill (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm from Miami and none of these colors make me think of Miami.


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, when I think of Miami of think of really vibrant colours... definitely not lilac and pale pink. There's couple that look nice, but I'm not overly excited.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 13, 2008)

Not South Beach-y to me either, but I like the look of them


----------



## ratmist (Dec 13, 2008)

Meh indeed.  I was expecting them to be bright, really really vibrant, almost tacky looking with 80s-90s flair.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 13, 2008)

I like a couple of them just by their names. But really I cannot judge them till I see them in person or at least see some swatches


----------



## user79 (Dec 13, 2008)

So far the China Glaze summer collection is kicking OPIs ass! Also the last 90210 releases were yawn-inducing...


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 13, 2008)

These colours are softer than I would have expected for a South Beach inspired collection.  Where are the uber-vibrant shades?  I would have expected clear, bright, undiluted colours.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 13, 2008)

None of them really jump out to me...The conga-line coral looks cute tho but other than that, I'd probably have to see them in person


----------



## WhippedCrm (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Yeah, when I think of Miami of think of really vibrant colours... definitely not lilac and pale pink. There's couple that look nice, but I'm not overly excited._

 
ITA


----------



## user79 (Dec 14, 2008)

More pics and some swatches here:
http://www.makeupalley.com/m_87338692


----------



## sinergy (Dec 14, 2008)

that conga line coral reminds a little bit of cajun shrimp...well not a lot, but a tad...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

i was expecting realy hot,bright super summery beachy colors. Not these


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing screaming buy me, buy me. I do kind of like the conga line coral though.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

now that i saw the swatches, i like the really pretty golden/butterscotchy one, the conga line coral one, and the hot pink one.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_So far the China Glaze summer collection is kicking OPIs ass! Also the last 90210 releases were yawn-inducing..._

 
OMG that broke my heart!  I was beyond excited that there would be a 90210 collection, and anticipated it for quite some time.  And they release 3 oddly similar and not that pretty reds with names that aren't even cute!  I was hoping for like, a Donna Martin Graduates ruby red, a West Beverly creamy white, maybe even a Peach Pit.  Blech!  And the south beach collection is just as snooze-inducing


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 15, 2008)

yea i like my colors much brighter than this for summer!!


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree that I would think the colors would be vibrant -- but I'm the type that has to see the polish in person.  So I will be checking this out.


----------



## Odelle (Dec 16, 2008)

I like Clubbing Til Sunrise, the rest are just "meh".

I was expecting more blues and greens.


----------

